# My P.O. and Thrift Store Project ...



## Franco (Feb 6, 2011)

Still need to work on interior...


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

That's really nice, lots of detail and interest. Did you use card or balsa or both?


----------



## Franco (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks. 

The structure was an old kit I found at an estate sale, I forget what it was designed as. The floor and wall are balsa.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

NICE!:thumbsup:


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

nice job all the detail looks great


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Great job. :thumbsup: The details make the scene. Please post when you add more interior details.


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

That is so cool. First time I actually seen someone do a thrift shop. I'm planning on putting one on my layout when I get to that point. Yours is very inspiring.


----------



## mtj54 (Nov 5, 2015)

Very cool Franco! Love it all but your people are so realistic, looks awesome...


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice diorama and details!


----------



## Franco (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks guys, working on a lighthouse now ....


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Very nicely done. The details does make the scene. One question, Did the shingles come with the kit or did you make them? Did you weather them? If you have the time would you share some of the details of your weathering and shingles. Thanks


----------



## Franco (Feb 6, 2011)

The shingles were molded into the roof of the kit. Since they were tan, I used thin acrylic flat black. After the paint dried I rubbed some off giving the effect you see. It came out great in the picture, not sure it looks as good in person


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank you Franco. I call that a 4' foot issue. 4' away and it looks awesome, because your pictures looks real nice.


----------



## Franco (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks. In the RC airplane world, we call that 'Stand off scale'


----------

